# Help needed please



## Dueller (Mar 27, 2018)

Hello Everyone

I'm new to the forum and would like to ask for some help on a skeleton clock that I've been given please.

I've attached some photos above and would like to know

1. How old do you think the clock is?

2. What is the function of the cogged wheel with the pawl holding it. as shown in the second photo?

3. Does any part need oiling to maintain it?

any comments would be gratefully received .

Thanks

John


----------



## simon2 (Dec 5, 2010)

It's a fusee skeleton clock. 8 day timepiece. The clogged wheel you refer to is the escape wheel and is the last wheel in the gear train. The engaging fork is called the pallets and both are parts that form the " Escapement". It should be serviced every 8 to 10 years. And be kept under a glass dome. Hope this helps.


----------



## Dueller (Mar 27, 2018)

Thanks simon2 for your reply. Does the cogged wheel turn or release itself when the clock winds down whilst running?

Should the pawl be engaged in the escape wheel as shown in the photo, or should it be out of the cogs? The reason I ask is that when I was given the clock the pawl was to the left of the cogged wheel not engaged? I placed it in the cogs.


----------



## MyrridinEmrys (Sep 27, 2017)

I suspect that the wheel with the pawl is the on the end of the mainspring barrel with the function of the pawl being to prevent the mainspring from unwinding when you wind the ? 8 day movement. I think it's known as a click and ratchet.

It looks mid Victorian - the style looks very similar to this one in the British Museum: http://www.britishmuseum.org/research/collection_online/collection_object_details.aspx?objectId=1423567&partId=1

Oiling: http://www.horologica.co.uk/C_services/oilservice.html


----------



## Dueller (Mar 27, 2018)

Thanks MyrridinEmrys for your reply and information. It does look like the one in your link to the British Museum one.

Thanks also for the link to oiling, very interesting.

Diolch eto.

John


----------



## simon2 (Dec 5, 2010)

Seemed to be a bit of confusion. I was referring to the wrong end of the clock. And now can' t see your pictures.


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

oh dear, put 50p in the slot and we can all have a look please


----------



## Dueller (Mar 27, 2018)

Reloaded pictures.


----------



## MyrridinEmrys (Sep 27, 2017)

I suppose the big question is: have you got a key, have you wound it up and does it run?


----------



## Dueller (Mar 27, 2018)

Yes got a key, and it does run.


----------



## simon2 (Dec 5, 2010)

If you are referring to the wheel attached to the end of the barrel arbor and it's engaged click. It is to " preload " the mainspring. So that the clock only uses the central part of the mainspring potential power supply. Ensuring the clock has enough energy to run on it's last day, before rewinding. This type of clock ( fusee). Also has a detent that prevents the mainspring being, fully wound. By not using the every weak and strong ends of the mainsprings strength the pressure on the pallets is more consistent during it full run. This is greatly improved by the function of the " fusee" ( the cone shaped wheel in the gear train. Hope this helps. Having reread your first comment. Where you say that the click was disengaged. You need to rotate the wheel. One full turn and then engage the click, and tighten the click screw.


----------



## Dueller (Mar 27, 2018)

Thanks simon2. Well explained, now I understand.

Cheers

John


----------

